# Nutritionist in Bristol/Somerset ?



## izz (Jan 13, 2014)

Many apologies if this is in the wrong forum, I did consider K&S but decided to put it in here.

Can anyone recommend a good nutritionist in Bristol/Somerset ? I'm aware replying via open forum may be considered advertising so please PM me if you know of a good'un.

If you're interested, I have problems absorbing vitamin B12 from my diet and get a lot of acid reflux/nausea, probably as a result of the B12 thing, and would like to try and address it via diet rather than constantly necking antacids.

thanks for listening, have a delightful day


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2014)

Look for one that's a qualified *dietitian* not just a 'nutritionist'.

'Nutritionist' is a meaningless and totally unregulated title.  I could sell myself as a nutritionist, as you could you.  Ben Goldacre got his _cat_ a qualification as a nutritionist.  *Dietitian* on the other hand is a title it's illegal to use unless you're properly qualified.


----------



## Thora (Jan 13, 2014)

Will your GP not refer you to a dietician?


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2014)

Thora said:


> Will your GP not refer you to a dietician?


dieti*tian** *

Hang on, are you an American?  You get let off if so...


----------



## izz (Jan 13, 2014)

Thora said:


> Will your GP not refer you to a dietician?




Quite possibly, but I live and work 30 miles apart, so would want one close to work for convenience.


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2014)

izz said:


> Quite possibly, but I live and work 30 miles apart, so would want one close to work for convenience.


Should still be doable - use the words 'patient choice' if needs be.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> Look for one that's a qualified *dietitian* not just a 'nutritionist'.
> 
> 'Nutritionist' is a meaningless and totally unregulated title.  I could sell myself as a nutritionist, as you could you.  Ben Goldacre got his _cat_ a qualification as a nutritionist.  *Dietitian* on the other hand is a title it's illegal to use unless you're properly qualified.




Some interesting charlatans, I mean 'nutritionists', can probably be found very easily in Glastonbury High Street


----------

